# Needle in the Hay Stack



## surjimmy (Mar 20, 2014)

Looked long and hard to find this, they have seemed to just vanished. 450T 45LC


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't know about you, but I've held some Taurus's with that rubber grip. Felt way too squishy and it moved around in my hand.


----------



## surjimmy (Mar 20, 2014)

I can't stand these grips, they need a nice set of wooden combat grips. The ones you find on Snub nose 686's


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

surjimmy said:


> I can't stand these grips, they need a nice set of wooden combat grips. The ones you find on Snub nose 686's


Definitely, any other grip would be a major improvement.


----------

